# Blackwater bay 9/10



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

i had a typo 2/10* so anyways.Went to Blackwater this morning and fought the wind. The first spot I stopped at, I landed around 10 trout, half being keepers. Changed spots to a big flat and found some mullet. After a couple casts,I caught a nice 21" trout. A little later a caught a 15" redfish and a few more keeper trout and some dinks. Went to a river mouth and on my first cast, I caught a barely slot redfish. Moved around to a couple other spots and found some more trout,a few were 20"+. 
Final tally-25+\- specks and 2 reds/1 slot


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice Alex...what sort of lures?
Tough wind today.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

barefoot said:


> Nice Alex...what sort of lures?
> Tough wind today.


The only bait I used was a Zman jerkshad(redbone color) with a 1/4 ounce jighead.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Good job Alex, we were the ones that just put in when you came behind us, we probably caught plus or minus 20 specks but not a single keeper, largset was 13.5 ;( did manage to find a big school of white trout off of Peterson point though. Tough with the wind.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, looks like a great day to me.

Kevin


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work for a 'snotty' day for sure.
thanks for pics & sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Rjw615 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Good job Alex, we were the ones that just put in when you came behind us, we probably caught plus or minus 20 specks but not a single keeper, largset was 13.5 ;( did manage to find a big school of white trout off of Peterson point though. Tough with the wind.


Nice talking to you this morning. All the bigger specks I caught were in shallow water,2' range.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Ahhh, that's where we went wrong after catching the dinks in the two to three foot water level, we went looking for deeper water, gave up too quickly, good talking to you as well.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report - where do you usually lanunch at? Been meaning to fish BW this year.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

wflgator said:


> Nice report - where do you usually lanunch at? Been meaning to fish BW this year.


Nichols boat ramp.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

I always forget about that ramp. Is there a lanuch fee there?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

wflgator said:


> I always forget about that ramp. Is there a lanuch fee there?


Yeah it's $5 and an additional $2 if you have a guest vehicle.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Good job Alex. I should have fished Blackwater instead of Escambia Saturday afternoon.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I love this time of year! Specs come easy and in good numbers! Thanks for the report. I love reading them.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

fsu alex said:


> Yeah it's $5 and an additional $2 if you have a guest vehicle.


I drag the front crossmember on my trailer everytime I put in there. Low tide is really bad

I still use it because it's a great location


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah - I put in there once when fishing with someone else. Guess I'll have to try it myself!


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

anything in catfish basin?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

From what I hear,there are some fish being caught in there. I personally haven't fished it in a while.


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

What kind reds, trout, flounder?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Reds and trout.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice catch Alex!


----------

